# Tarp repair



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Does any one have experience with Vinylock tarp tape? I have repaired tarps using adhesive and patches. this look like an all in one product easier then spreading glue then trying to lay a patch on it.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

@danwi - Not exactly the same thing, but I've very successfully used Eternabond tape to seal/repair camper/RV rubber roofs. That stuff was very impressive. It's rubberized and flexible and adheres amazingly well. Not sure if you are using this in a roll tarp situation where it would be constantly flexing or not, but that might be something to consider.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Rolltarp on a grain trailer.


----------

